# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  MV COSTA ROMANTICA - Fire on board

## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

According to the latest news the M/V Costa Romantica had a fire early this morning 13 miles off- Punta del Este/Uruguay with 1479 pax on board.

The crew handled the situation and fire was extinguished on the engine room however the ship is apparently " anchored" according to the company...while pax say that she is drifting ...

Uruguay navy has a ship on the spot to support pax & crew on board.

Further details are available as follows:-

_http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Mundo/0...OFRER+INC.html_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Its sisterhip Costa Classica also caught fire outside the island of Paros, Greece in 2005. Fortunately it was contained in the area around the stern.

----------

